# Halloween 2009, finally



## Nightwing (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm good at taking pictures, BAD about doing anything with them. But here's some pics from 2009: http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=586


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice job !


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Awesome pictures Nightwing! It was difficult to choose a fav but I especially loved the tombstone! I imagine the figure was done in MonsterMud??? I'd love to try imitating yours for this year! Amazing.


----------



## GrimAftermath (Feb 15, 2010)

I have to agree. That tombstone looks amazing! Great pictures!


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Nice job. The man being sucked into the ground is definitely by far my favorite.


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

Great job I like the bride and groom props great work!


----------



## Nightwing (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks everyone! Madmomma, the tombstone is actually painted cardboard, and the girl is a styrofoam head, her hair (wig) and dress is dipped in drylock/latex paint. This is the tutorial I followed, except I used cardboad for the tombstone cuz I had it on hand: http://www.halloweenforum.com/album.php?albumid=592


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

I enjoyed watching the tutorial. Amazing work. Definitely going to add this one to my own "monster list" which should be my "wishing to-do" list! Glad I'm planning early this year! You really do a great job.


----------



## NytDreams (Sep 10, 2009)

Fantastic job! Love the winged guy as well as the tombstone. Thanks for posting the tutorial, may have to give that a try myself. Well, I'll at least think about it *real hard*...


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Great pictures, I really like the whole bride a groom scene, excellent attention to the details even providing them with a wedding cake Good use of lighting, and the Beloved Tombstone is wonderful. Great job!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Great Job on your haunt! I love the guy coming out of the ground and the tombstone is excellent!


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Loved the pics... I'm craving cupcakes now....


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

As always, I am amazed at the talent in here. Your haunt is no exception. Fantastic job!!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Loved your haunt! That cupcake cake looked awesome!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very nice work and great looking props,the beloved tombstone turned out awesome, so much so that i am downloading the tut now.


----------



## NytDreams (Sep 10, 2009)

*sounds of shuffling and a drawn out groan*...cccuuupppccaaaakkkeeessss....

*G* Very good job.  Like so many others, I may have to try that tombstone this year.


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

Lol


----------



## wAkethedeAd (Mar 2, 2009)

looks great. Thanks for posting pics ; )


----------



## MuskokaGirl (Mar 17, 2010)

That cake is perfect for me...that is so amazing


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Love the "Cake". I may steal that idea for this year!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Great job!!!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Great job. Thanks for the how to link.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Very nice! I especially love the pipe organ, cupcakes, gravedigger, and guy in the ground.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I agree the grave digger with the scared corpse is my favorite too. Nice job.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Cool stuff...I took a peek at your website.

You have a nice use of lighting. I like the ghoul with glowing eyes and the fluorescent paint.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Awesome job.......I am sooooooo jealous. I never got but half my stuff up. It
wouldn't quit raining.


----------



## Baldzillabill (Apr 14, 2010)

Great haunt! good mix of store bought and homemade props. Excellent work!


----------



## Baldzillabill (Apr 14, 2010)

OH I forgot to say in my last post.. the wedding cake is really sweet....no pun intended. I really like the cake, it seriously takes the cake....aww did it again.


----------



## Nightwing (Aug 1, 2007)

LOL, thanks!


----------

